# Natural fet vs medicated success rates ??



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls looking a bit of info on doing a natural fet, are the success rates higher or lower or no different ? We have 3 embryos at origin and thinking of a natural fet as my cycles are pretty regular, anyone else done the same ?


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Cathy, both my clinics told me that there isn't much difference at all between success rates of medicated and natural FET's - that's why they don't bother to specify the type of FET in their previous years success rate chart, it's just all put together as 'FET'. It's just important to choose the correct option for each person. My cycles can vary from 28 days up to 33 days, or even longer after treatment hence why I went for medicated. If your cycles are very predictable then natural sounds like the right way forward. I've heard some people on here had several medicated FET's with no success, then swapped to natural FET and had success first or second time so fingers crossed for the same outcome for you    xx


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks it's been 5 years since I last done tx and I was adamant that I wasn't doing anymore and accepted I wasn't for having children but I can't help but feel I need to give my 3 remaining embryos a chance 😄 am worried that origin will try to talk me outta it lol


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

I completely understand. We had sort of agreed (well, my partner adamant no more goes financially, me knowing I'd have to have another go!) If this go hadn't worked, I wouldn't have been able to accept not giving our remaining 2 frosties a chance. I'd have had to convince my partner that we could save up and use them. Luckily we had success with our 3rd FET, and if it continues all the way to a live birth, it'll start a new predicament of not knowing what to do with the remaining 2 frosties! We've agreed only 2 children but how can I just 'dispose' of the 2 frozen ones?! This whole journey is just full of horrible situations and positions. Best of luck for your treatment    xx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Cathy, your situation is very similar to mine a year or so ago. We also had 3 frozen embryos at origin and weren't sure what to do. We went for a consultation and origin were pushing a medicated fet. We had actually had a failed natural fet at origin in 2011 which I never felt happy with as I didn't feel they really knew what they were doing! All they went on to gauge ovulation was me doing ovulation sticks. There were no blood tests or anything like that. Then when I got my peak on a test and let them know, they told me a day for ET that I knew couldn't be right time-wise. I queried it and they phoned back with a totally different day! Again I didn't have confidence that the timing was right but we went ahead anyway and of course it was a bfn. I really lost confidence in them after that but because they had our embryos I thought I was stuck going there again for a fet. I ended up phoning GCRM Belfast after our consult in origin re our remaining embryos just to see if they would suggest anything different. They were so helpful and I spoke to the chief embryologist who said that if you have regular cycles then they would always go with natural fet over medicated as there was no need to subject your body to all those unnecessary drugs. They also do blood tests to check ovulation and a scan to check lining is ok etc. we had two 3 day embies and 1 blast and origin suggested just using the 3 day ones first and then doing another cycle with the blast if they didn't work. I thought that was just pretty lazy tbh especially as GCRM said they would thaw the 3 day ones and take them onto blast and put both back if both were good or thaw the frozen blast if only one or none looked good. This way we would have the best chance with the best embryos plus I only wanted to do one cycle and then move on if it didn't work. I just felt GCRM were so much more progressive and obviously the idea of no drugs appealed to me so we then moved our embryos from origin to GCRM. It was an easy process. I think I just wanted to give this cycle our best shot as it would def be our last. We have a DD from our nhs cycle so I knew I would be content with her if our frozen embryos didn't work but I still wanted to give them every chance. Anyway we did our natural fet at GCRM in July and I'm now 32 weeks pg. 
Sorry I know this is ridiculously long! I just wanted to give you my experiences and let you know you might have more options than you think x


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks girls for your replies, sparkle heart if I was starting over again I would definitely choose grcm but we already had embryos moved from rfc to origin which we had to transport ourselves 🙈🙊 and we wouldn't want to do that again lol I'm hoping that they do a natural fet also want my embryos taking to blast. What was the total cost with grcm for ur fet and transport of embryos ?


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm I can't quite remember! I think though it was £1000 for the fet which is similar to medicated one I think but you just don't pay any extra for drugs like you would in a med fet. We moved the embryos ourselves but you can get a courier to do it for like £50 or something I think. They did charge like a 'moving in' fee though which was around £250. Plus I had the endometrial scratch which was £150. I'm not sure how origin would compare, I imagine it would be similar but you obviously wouldn't have to pay for any moving in or out. I'm sure origin has come a long way since we were last there, they have def got more progressive etc so I'm sure they would be very competent if you do your fet there. In our case, we had already had 2 failed fresh icsi and then the failed natural fet at origin so when I wasn't totally happy with their plan for our frozen embryos, it just made sense for us to change clinics. If you do get to do a natural fet at origin, I would really push for blood tests to determine ovulation and also a scan to check lining. They might do that now anyway but just mentioning it in case!


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks sparkleheart I think I'll just book a consultation with origin and see wat they say and if I'm not happy I'll move to grcm 😁😁


----------

